# Missy Mae



## Missy Mae (Nov 8, 2011)

A couple of pictures of Missy Mae herself instead of my usual posts of her poop!

First day home. Token wanted to play with her so bad but she was having none of that!



















Playing with her (right) littermate Maverick (left)









Playing with Taz









New sweater ($10 YEAH)









My fav picture of her so far


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

She's adorable!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Awww, she's soooo cute!! I love shit zu's. And I'm not really a small dog person.


----------



## DaneLover228 (Nov 29, 2011)

I looove your ferret! I have 6


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Missy Mae is just precious!


----------



## Missy Mae (Nov 8, 2011)

DaneLover228 said:


> I looove your ferret! I have 6


I have 5 of them but only Taz, Bandit, and Lucy Loo are dog friendly. Falkor (he's my big boy at 5 lbs) and Fat Panda are NOT dog friendly. Panda will bite hard and Falkor will bite and not let go!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww so cute and fuzzy!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh to cute, does she play with Token yet. That would be cute to see. I think that last one is my fav also.


----------

